# Are EuroTunnel - 'flexible' ?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We've got a few weeks off Feb/Mar next year and are scouting around for a crossing.

We usually go P&O Dover /Calais mainly because of its flexibility. Due to erratic work commitments we often manage to arrive at the port much earlier than expected and can jump on an earlier ferry with no penalties, due to these circumstances this has always been our favourite operator.

Looking at eurotunnel, prices are a bit more expensive than p&o but there are some advantages, not as far to drive, quicker crossing and you can relax in the van instead of mixing it with the schoolkids and coach parties and no probs with weather (especially at this time of year), however, i've read the blurb and it says you can't arrive any earlier than 2 hours before your crossing.

So, if you do arrive before the 2 hours, what happens? 
Do they turn you away? Or do they offer you an earlier crossing (and charge you extra?).

Any advice from eurotunnel regulars or recent travellers most appreciated.

pete.

ps, before you mention it we don't want to travel norfolkline, been there didn't like it.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete , 

if you arrive more than two hours early they do indeed turn you away. 
You can change booking if there is space , £30 charge . That's what we did last year.. 

Jim


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

HI 
pete like jim i was turned away for been early they gave me a pass to exit with , when i returned later on to travel before getting on they gave the van a full search and asked lots of questions before letting me on.i was going to use speedferries but they have got strict with the width of the van (trigano tribute). there were no probs on the return journey.

regards t.c.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Travel with Norfolk line, arrive a few hours, days, or even months early, go straight to the booking booth, and on the next ferry, 

After a ferry crossing from Shetland to Aberdeen, then drive down to Dover, my arrival is any time inside 28 days, the last 4 crossings, i have just arrived and been on the next ferry, have never been on the booked ferry yet, and NO extra charge.

have a good trip Colin


----------



## csd4t (May 21, 2005)

Cowley
Coudn't agree more, Norfolk line for me every time. Just pay the price (£54 in my case) book your dates and change them to suit (I already swapped twice this year) turn up and get on the next boat, no probs, courteous staff, clean ferries etc . Just do it !!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies although i think a few might have missed my 'ps' about norfolkline, had a bad experience with them last year and not keen to give them my custom for a while (or at least until they have more of their new ships in service).

I think eurotunnel are missing a big opportunity here by not being as flexible as P&O, can't understand the logic behind the 2 hour limit, especially as they have more 'crossings' than their competetitors, surely it makes more sense to fill up half empty trains and get paying customers out of the way and free up space on the later trains or am I missing something?

Still undecided, but the wife is keen on the tunnel for a change, we'll see...

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

For us the tunnel is the cheapest because there is no surcharge for a large RV . 
It's the fastest, least fuss, 40 mins , drive on drive off .. just enough time for a quick snack and a cuppa ..  

And no sea sickness 8)


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Have to agree the tunnel is the way to go, the reason the tunnel are operating the 2 hour rule is to stop people booking the cheaper times and turning up early, this year we had planned to stop in London for the day with the children before taking the tunnel to France, however the day we were to go into London was the day after the bombings so we went straight for the tunnel. Arrived at the tunnel at 10.00am. instead of 5.00p.m., in order to take the next tunnel we were charged 100 pounds, we could have gone elsewhere for the day and come back two hours before our time but decided to take the next tunnel. I can understand the reasoning behind eurotunnel charging extra, probably had a lot of people buying tickets for the cheaper time but going on trains at time which are higher rated. Makes economic sense. MInd you friends of ours had booked P + 0 for the same day, and did the same as us (they have LPG tank so can't travel eurotunnel) they were also charged 100 pounds for changing their booking time. So it is not only eurotunnel charging you extra.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry ladybird thanks for the info but that doesn't wash with me.

If I turn up early with P&O then its usually 'no extra charge' unless the time runs into a higher price category and in this instance i'd be more than happy to pay the difference if ever asked, probably about £20 (single) looking at the tariffs.

If you look at eurotunnels pricing policy the difference between an off peak and premium crossing is probably around £40 (single) and i'd probably pay that for the convenience but no way would i pay an extra £100 to get on an earlier one. I'm gradually going off the idea of travelling with them and think this is a bad move on their behalf.

pete


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I travel up to 10 trips a year (by car) on Eurotunnel. Over the last year they have changed the policy I belive to the detriment of the service. I always tried to book a time when I would be able complete my business and return but often I would arrive many hours early and in the past there was usually no problem, This applied even to the cheap crossings. On these there was a change surcharge of £10. to £20 which I was happy to pay for the convenience. But up to now they have seemed to really go town imposing the new rules. Although this seemed to be defrosting a little on my last crossing.
I do think they will change back to the more easy going attitude of before because there seems to be a lot less traffic now and I think it is in part due to the policy changes.
But still for convenience and speed it is still the best way to go.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Peejay,

On the day in question 8th July (I think) both P& O and Eurotunnels charged an extra 100 pounds for changing our bookings. This was because we (friends travelling with p+o , us with eurotunnel) were both going from a cheap crossing to a high peak crossing and the price difference was what was charged. Both felt sick at paying the extra price but felt a little better when we heard that both of us had to pay. It was a coincidence that both paid the same price. We didn't have to pay, we could have waited another 5 hours and we would have been allowed on to an earlier train if there was space at no extra cost, however our friends had to wait 7 hours or pay a penalty anyway. I have travelled on the tunnel for the past 6 years and this is the first year that we have had to pay anything, we would always allow about 3 hours extra for problems when travelling from our ferry from Ireland, we would always be accommodated on the next train even when we turned up 4 hours early. Only went once on Norfolkines and will never travel with them again. For me the only way to go is the Tunnel, but will be careful to make sure that I book times that I will be able to make. You can book the tunnel one way and then book your return leg a couple of days in advance when you know when you are coming back.


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Jumping in on this posting, is there a heavy penalty for just turning up and not being pre-booked or is that not allowed?

Dec.


----------



## BrianW (May 1, 2005)

I was suprised to read the comments about Eurotunnel! On the 18th Sept we turned up at Calais 2 days early, requested when was the earliest we could cross, and was told "In one hour" I was told perhaps if later in the year I was to cross again they might add on a surplus!


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Dec,

When we were paying our supplement at the tunnel there was a guy paying for his car as he had not pre booked but just turned up he was been charged 149 pounds for the pleasure. If you want the cheaper prices you need to book on the internet before hand, but this goes for all the companies, I was charged alot for just turning up at norfolklines, (actually more than I should have because they would not sell me a cheaper return ticket because I had asked for single) The ferries and the tunnels are like the airlines, cheper if you book well in advance, expect to pay more nearer the time. Tickets that have flexiblity cost more, same with the airlines. I guess the old saying you get what you pay for.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Eurotunnel - flexible?

You have to be joking. 

I've crossed with them in January for the last 3 years. On Jan 8 this year, we got up at 5am to leave Yorkhire at 6am - bags of time to catch the 1330 train from Folkestone. When we woke, there were high winds and the BBC warned not to travel unless it was absolutely necessary. We waited until 9 am when the winds were dropping and we set off. We had to make an immediate detour to get around the overflowing River Wharfe and a tree down, across the road in which we live.

As we made good time on the journey down, the winds lessened and finally arrived an hour late at the Terminal - in a medium breeze. We explained the circumstances of being warned off travelling by the media until 9am. I even asked to speak to the manager at the pay booths. 

His response? What winds? You avin a larf? That'll be £30 for being late. That's the last time I go with Eurotunnel. They're just money-hoovers. I'm giving Norfolk Lines a try.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sorry, i have to disagree, the conditions are clearly stated about late arrivals .. to say that they are 'money hoovers' is unfair. 
They are a business not a charity, if everyone turned up late or early the efficiency of the service would suffer. This is not a ferry, it is a high speed high technology transport link that can only operate like 'clockwork' if the rules are strict and strictly applied.. 
I have been late twice and both times paid the £30 surcharge..

No, I don't have shares in Eurotunnel but I have a high regard for the excellent service which they provide.. My first choice always!

Terms and conditions here >>Eurotunnel Terms <<


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies,

If I do decide to go with eurotunnel than i'll probably ensure that the outbound time is at the latter end of the 2 hour booking slot, then if i do arrive early I shouldn't be penalised too much (if at all).

pete.


----------



## 95602 (Jul 1, 2005)

*P & O For The Value*

Hi all,
I booked P & O well in advance,and got to travel for £80 Sterling ( Great Value )
and yes i arrived early and asked would they like to fill the ship, of course they would ,but for an extra Surcharge of £110. Now i got a bargain, Bargains have limits,So chill out ,have a look round the port before your trip to France ,Begin your Holls the minute you leave the door of your house.
One Question: I tried to use several search engine to get me fares on The Euro Tunnel, all required a 3 day Accomadation booking, Where can i search for fares Only?
Thanks for your help 
Regards
Pat
( ps. THIS IS A GREAT SITE ) :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Did you try the Eurotunel site ? >>Eurotunel Passengers<<


----------



## 95602 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi , Could it have been Easier? Thank You 
Best Regards
Pat


----------



## 90403 (May 1, 2005)

*Early for crossing*

Hi,
Booked on the tunnel, first time, January next, chose single booking for the advantage of being fairly flexible on the return. Paid £63.
Booked for 12.18 am, if we arrive early is there adequate parking to wait for our booking time and rest of the party to arrive.?
Well used to arriving early for morning ferries, ie Cherbourg, Calais. Rotterdam.
Mac


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Mac 

Plenty of parking.. but arrive no more than two hours before your departure time. 
Arrange to meet the rest of your party inside the departure terminal, won't be many shops open at that time but the coffee shop will be. 

Jim


----------

